# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Nje komponent per barkode  ne VB.net

## furkan

Po me duhet nje komponent per gjejerimin e barkodit 128 ose 39 sepse sa analizova une vetem keto dy lloje lejojne kombinimin e numrave dhe germace psh nese me duhet mua nje barkod FAT 128 kete mundem ta beje vetem me bakrkodin 128 i kam gjetur disa programe por demo me duhet ne vb.net qe kur te ja qes textbox1 vleren psh FAT 128/2011 ne label ose picturebox te me shfaqet teksti me vija te barkodit dhe qe lexohet me barcode scaner per vleren tekstuale FAT 128/2011.
a ka ndonje mundesi te realizohet kjo.

----------


## hot_prinz

furkan,

ja informacione nga wiki, ne fund te faqes tek *External Links* ke linqe me module free nga open source.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_128#Bar_Code_Widths

----------

